# Who not What



## Brother David (Mar 8, 2019)

I am sure this question has been asked before , but I still would like to ask it again .
Before you can decide what you believe you must first decide in who you believe .

I believe in Holy Trinity . Therefore I can accept the flaws of men who have the Gospel at the forefront .

Notice the question isn't what it is WHOM ?


----------



## bullethead (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 8, 2019)

Brother David said:


> View attachment 961604
> I am sure this question has been asked before , but I still would like to ask it again .
> Before you can decide what you believe you must first decide who you believe .
> 
> ...


The only question in your post was this one -


> Notice the question isn't what it is WHOM ?


----------



## bullethead (Mar 8, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> The only question in your post was this one -


 I got you a bucket also


----------



## ky55 (Mar 9, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> The only question in your post was this one -



And whoosh.....
Right over Bro D’s head.


----------

